# Dumb stone installer



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Nice job jackass.....if I had a dime for everytime this happens.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

There's a way to fix that, I know the secret. It's easy.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

if you're using delta wide spread and that's 1 1/4 granite, you'll need extensions. Sometimes when I can do this I use 1 1/4 pvc about and inch long maybe and cut a notch out to fit over the lav and then use the nut and washer against the pvc spacer. It seems to work pretty good


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

That would be funny if the h.o. came in and saw you taking pictures of the underside of her sink. wtf. "It's for my scrapbook maam":laughing:


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Just tape two pex pipes together with wingbacks and hosebibs and run 'em up thru the center hole. Fill in the rest of the hole with plumbers putty and when you leave just say, "I dunno what those other two holes are for, ma'am."

That or your heaviest ball pien.


----------



## mselkee (Aug 13, 2009)

I leave a drawing and instructions to call if the drawing can't be accommodated. Naturally the drawing ends up in the shower pan (or wherever). We look at the job, tell the owner to get the stone/tile installer out to make it right. 

I had one installer tell me to drill my own holes because he didn't know what 4" centers were. It took him about 4 tries but he eventually got it right. Homey don't even play that game anymore. Used to be these guys knew their trade.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

I wondered where Julio the stone setter from Florida went. I see he is working again. :laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Call me crazy, but i would have set my valve, and let the tile man tile around it. Jeeze.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Call me crazy, but i would have set my valve, and let the tile man tile around it. Jeeze.


 Yeah but your customers dont expect much.:jester: The tileman will drill 4 holes just like he said he was going to do before i started the job wether you like it or not biotch


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Yeah but your customers dont expect much.:jester: The tileman will drill 4 holes just like he said he was going to do before i started the job wether you like it or not biotch



llll

I the pimp in this biotch. Boy.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*tm*

you are being redundant by calling a stone installer "dumb". breid....................:rockon:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

breid1903 said:


> you are being redundant by calling a stone installer "dumb". breid....................:rockon:


 Actually i've met a few good ones. The best one installed for Homie Depotty if you can believe it. That guy impressed me...really paid attention to detail.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Why don't you tell him to move up here.
The ones we have at HD up here suk


----------

